# Recommended Saws to Sell...Besides Stihl or Husqvarna



## Sawseller (Aug 4, 2009)

I am considering entering into a business venture with a friend to sell
chainsaws and pole saws. We cannot acquire Stihl or Husqvarna (or RedMax) due to existing strong Dealers. WHAT BRAND OF SAW....would you recommend to us as an alternative that gives our customer the TOP QUALITY PRODUCT ?? How would you RATE IT compared to Stihl and/or Husqvarna ??

THANKS !!!

SawSeller


----------



## KMB (Aug 4, 2009)

Efco. Parent company is EMAK out of Italy. I have an older EMAK saw called an Olympyk 970. Very well built, reliable, strong. My 970 is 71cc and it's a touch heavier than my 044. All their saws, from 56cc and up, are of pro build construction with vertically split cases.

Kevin


----------



## arbor pro (Aug 4, 2009)

fischer price. well-built and cool sounds. my kids love them.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 4, 2009)

arbor pro said:


> fischer price. well-built and cool sounds. my kids love them.



Good advice. I wouldn't try anything else if I couldn't sell the good stuff.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 4, 2009)

Sawseller said:


> I am considering entering into a business venture with a friend to sell
> chainsaws and pole saws. We cannot acquire Stihl or Husqvarna (or RedMax) due to existing strong Dealers. WHAT BRAND OF SAW....would you recommend to us as an alternative that gives our customer the TOP QUALITY PRODUCT ?? How would you RATE IT compared to Stihl and/or Husqvarna ??
> 
> THANKS !!!
> ...



Are you planning to have a repair shop? Arb store? equipment store?


----------



## computeruser (Aug 4, 2009)

Jonsered, Dolmar, Efco, or Echo would seem like the best choices to consider.


----------



## HS Climber (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats kinda a tough business to go into if your not selling the top of the line stuff.


----------



## gink595 (Aug 4, 2009)

Not to sound rude, but if you have to ask what a good saw would be to sell you cannot be into saws that much. I think this is how bad dealerships start, they dont know anything about the product they are selling or servicing. With that I would suggest Dolmar, German made not a great deal of dealerships around. I would compare them to Stihl and Husky and even better in some catergories. They make a good saw and they are very competitive price wise. Good Luck


----------



## HS Climber (Aug 4, 2009)

So are you going to just be selling saws or are you going to be working on them too.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 4, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Not to sound rude, but if you have to ask what a good saw would be to sell you cannot be into saws that much. I think this is how bad dealerships start, they dont know anything about the product they are selling or servicing. With that I would suggest Dolmar, German made not a great deal of dealerships around. I would compare them to Stihl and Husky and even better in some catergories. They make a good saw and they are very competitive price wise. Good Luck



Not rude, just what you would expect from a saw shop.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Aug 4, 2009)

One thing to watch out for with Efco and Echo is box store competition. Is there a Home Depot pushing Echo near you, or a Menard's selling Efco?


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 4, 2009)

arbor pro said:


> fischer price. well-built and cool sounds. my kids love them.




 Yep, that one has my vote.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 4, 2009)

computeruser said:


> Jonsered, Dolmar, Efco, or Echo would seem like the best choices to consider.



One should consider pro-quality ***, namely Dolmar and Shindaiwa. There are very few dealers and they aren't sold in box stores.


----------



## Sawseller (Aug 7, 2009)

*Response to Replies*

The "Fisher-Price" option is appreciated. I've tried that approach, and the ones I've sold soon came back with chain problems. Seems they just DON'T WORK except in the softest of woods ??? Go figure. 

Saws we're considering currently....Dolmar, Shindaiwa, Tanaka, Efco. We've also NOT GIVEN UP ON Husqvarna. In the city we're hoping to work in, recently, the Deere Dealer has BOOCOO Stihl products on his wall, which goes along with another local Stihl Dealer....WHO IS REALLY PISSED OFF about Deere Dealer now being his competitor for SAME product line. There's one Husky Dealer in town of 30,000, and we were DECLINED an offer to become a Dealer based upon local Dealer being there and not wanted to "rock his boat". Now that Stihl has HELPED US OUT....we may have some leverage in the issue a bit more. 

We'll be a FULL SERVICE SHOP for sales, repairs, etc. ONLY way I'd want to entertain this investment. I have 30 years experience in L & G and certainly am AWARE OF the different saw brands and the ones I see being sold. I asked you "EINSTEINS OF WOOD" because I "VALUE YOUR OPINION". And, yet STILL.....the Fisher-Price comments.....PLEASE. 

Thanks Guys !!! Continued SUCCESS to you all !!!!!!!

SawSeller


----------



## Brushwacker (Aug 9, 2009)

I worked part time a couple years in a small engine shop in the early 90's. They had been a McCulloch dealer for decades and later added Poulan and Sachs-Dolmar. About the same time I started they added Stihl. About a year later the owner told me he never sold near as many saws in a year before he took on Stihl.
I believe Dolmar could be a good start, but if you want to sell a lot of new saws, Stihl would be the 1. Around here I've seen Husky dealers come and go.
If you focus on service ($60+ an hour 2 of 3 Stihl dealers I checked) and some internet sales mabe you can do good with 1 or more of the others. Echo may not be the best of everything but they seem to carry a reliable reputation . Echo and Dolmar could get you rolling then mabe you can buy out a Stihl dealer. 
I like seeing the other brand dealers also but for profits selling they might work better as a supplement to your main menu IMO.


----------



## aldo (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't know how these dealerships work but in my neck of the woods there were a number of so called smaller shops who all had a cut of the market. Between them, about they had Stihl, Husky, Shindaiwa, Kawasaki, Poulan, Oleo mac, Komatsu, Tanaka and Echo.

One of those huge supermarket super dealer types turned up, nabbed the Stihl deal and the rest is history. All the smaller guys come and go now, one closes another opens and closes etc.

The super dealer dictates who sells what. They have crazy rules, nobody can open with the same brand within x amount of k's. A new store opened as a Shindaiwa dealer and he, superdealer got them to close their Shindiawa line. The part that irks me big time is the super dealer will NEVER promote the Shindaiwa product in anyway shape or form. It's Stihl and daylight second according to the sales people. Walk out the back and chat to the mechanics and they say the Shindaiwa stuff is brilliant. Go figure.

Sorry to rant but good luck.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 15, 2009)

So the big brands say you can't play in their sand box eh?
Well the P--s on them. buy any used saws you can get your hands on regardless of the brand and sell em. Service them just like they were new until you get the reputation as being the "best service" in town regardless of brand sold and then let the dealers come to you. 
Its the chicken or the egg thing. they won't give you a dealership until you can prove you can run a dealership. But how do you get a dealership w/o running one...SERVICE...and make sure you have enough cash reserves to withstand a difficult, tenuous and costly first two years...and carry real good pictures of your family...it might be the only way to see them for a while. 
Best of luck. Remember its always about the best service and being able to convey that message to the market. ( ie marketing, )


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 15, 2009)

I gotta say Dolmar.

The seem to lack dealers near where tree's grow, and have a bunch of dealers near concrete and asphalt collections.

Folks that actually do use saws a lot, don't have time for a saw that goes down, AND a hundred mile drive for some gizmo or repairs.

Put a log cradle out back and let 'em run the Dollys and they will sell themselves.

Stihl and Husky have things locked up tight otherwise, and there is no other real contender.

Echo has a solid network going but they are not in the league with Dolmar, Stihl and Husky.

Good luck to ya!
Dingeryote


----------



## Steven B (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't forget other outdoor power equipment. Trimmers, blowers, honda mower, generators & etc....


----------



## lewis16 (Aug 24, 2009)

sorry i messed up, dolmar is NOT made by husqvarna, they are made by makita, sorry people


----------



## lewis16 (Aug 24, 2009)

makita/dolmar, echo/shindaiwa , efco, mculloch, ryobi thats all ican think of


----------



## ASETECH (Aug 24, 2009)

I think solo makes a great product. However when I wanted a 656 I coudn't justify the 650+ my local dealer wanted when I could get a dolmar 5100 for 380ish. I bought the dolmar, really wanted the solo.


----------



## PB (Aug 24, 2009)

lewis16 said:


> unfortunately dolmar is owned by husqvarna



Where did you hear that? Dolmar is owned by Makita. 




I would recommend Jonsered. Same saws as Husky, and have a solid reputation.


----------



## tjbier (Aug 24, 2009)

:agree2:
and I beleive that Dolmar makes Solo, either would be a great choice.


----------



## PB (Aug 24, 2009)

tjbier said:


> :agree2:
> and I beleive that Dolmar makes Solo, either would be a great choice.



Dolmar made the 694, but not sure if they still do. Solo builds all of their own saws, original development was a joint venture with Dolmar and Solo. Dolmar backed out and now they have separate saws.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 24, 2009)

While I respect you for your ambition I would hope that you will be well stocked on parts..........more that air filters and such. Many times I wanted/needed something and the dealer din't have it. I would say Dolmar and Echo!


----------



## lewis16 (Aug 25, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Where did you hear that? Dolmar is owned by Makita.






yeah sorry, i meant jonsered, my bad got a biit mixed up ,your in the right.
Dolmar and jonsered are different saws and totally different companys
sorry dont hate me


----------



## PB (Aug 25, 2009)

lewis16 said:


> yeah sorry, i meant jonsered, my bad got a biit mixed up ,your in the right.
> Dolmar and jonsered are different saws and totally different companys
> sorry dont hate me



HAHA! I don't hate ya, just trying to get it straight. You wouldn't believe some of the incorrect stuff people post here that they think it true.


----------



## lewis16 (Aug 25, 2009)

got a bit mixed up between thred saw and the orange dolamr, maily because i recently came across a dolmar hobby 100 and havnt been able to stop telling people about it lol


----------



## tjbier (Aug 25, 2009)

> Dolmar made the 694, but not sure if they still do. Solo builds all of their own saws, original development was a joint venture with Dolmar and Solo. Dolmar backed out and now they have separate saws.



Thank you for the info.


----------



## m.green (Aug 29, 2009)

*Jonsered*

Jonsered is definitely what I would sell aside from the two afformentioned.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Aug 29, 2009)

Brushwacker said:


> I worked part time a couple years in a small engine shop in the early 90's. They had been a McCulloch dealer for decades and later added Poulan and Sachs-Dolmar. About the same time I started they added Stihl. About a year later the owner told me he never sold near as many saws in a year before he took on Stihl.
> I believe Dolmar could be a good start, but if you want to sell a lot of new saws, Stihl would be the 1. Around here I've seen Husky dealers come and go.
> If you focus on service ($60+ an hour 2 of 3 Stihl dealers I checked) and some internet sales mabe you can do good with 1 or more of the others. Echo may not be the best of everything but they seem to carry a reliable reputation . Echo and Dolmar could get you rolling then mabe you can buy out a Stihl dealer.
> I like seeing the other brand dealers also but for profits selling they might work better as a supplement to your main menu IMO.


dolmar & echo would be a good start!i know in my area,alot of guys want to try dolmar,but no good dealers to back them up.i want a 7900 bad,but would not have a clue where to buy it within 50mi. ?


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 29, 2009)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> dolmar & echo would be a good start!i know in my area,alot of guys want to try dolmar,but no good dealers to back them up.i want a 7900 bad,but would not have a clue where to buy it within 50mi. ?



Look up Frys small engine near Topeka. Little Amish shop with the full dolmar line and good guys to talk saws with. Just don't let 'em talk smack about stihl or husky without you tossing it back lol!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Brushwacker (Sep 26, 2009)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> dolmar & echo would be a good start!i know in my area,alot of guys want to try dolmar,but no good dealers to back them up.i want a 7900 bad,but would not have a clue where to buy it within 50mi. ?



Heinhold & Feller stores in Valporaiso and LaCrosse and there is a rental shop in Rennsalaer that sell Dolmar. I don't know how good their service is 1 way or the other.


----------



## gink595 (Sep 27, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Look up Frys small engine near Topeka. Little Amish shop with the full dolmar line and good guys to talk saws with. Just don't let 'em talk smack about stihl or husky without you tossing it back lol!!!
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



I know where you are talking about, up there on 5 on the way to Shipsee, I passed it that day I was coming up to Shipsee to see you. I thought about stopping in that day, and thought I didn't need to spend any more money.


----------



## jburlingham (Sep 27, 2009)

KMB said:


> *Efco*. Parent company is EMAK out of Italy. I have an older EMAK saw called an Olympyk 970. Very well built, reliable, strong. My 970 is 71cc and it's a touch heavier than my 044. All their saws, from 56cc and up, are of pro build construction with vertically split cases.
> 
> Kevin



:agree2::agree2::agree2:


----------



## Wishie22 (Sep 30, 2009)

If you could find out more information from each proposed company, regarding marketing stipulations and distribution center requirements (unit per order/year). This may be a factor for stocking, ordering saws and parts. This has kept some brand names off shop shelves and out of customer hands. 

You also need to look at what market your after. Some think quality is a name not the model.

Good luck.


----------

